# Problem with my S&W subcompact 1911



## Liz323 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hey everyone. I don't post often but had an issue tonight and could use some input. When it comes to firearms, I know the basics and that's about it (for now). Tonight at the range, I had a malfunction and after clearing my gun, I noticed the slide stop was halfway out and there was another piece not sure on the exact part name) that had broke off. If anyone could give me some input on what happened and if this is an easy fix? Thanks so much!


----------



## glockman99 (Jul 4, 2015)

The piece that broke off is the plunger tube. Any pistolsmith can replace it, but I'd send it back to S&W.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Old S&W 1911s were famous for that problem. They seem to have resolved it more recently.


----------



## glockman99 (Jul 4, 2015)

I solved any future plunger tube problem by buying an old Pachmayr slide thumb-guard and cutting it down to replace the plunger tube on my 1911 pistol...It is held in-place via the plunger tube pin holes and the grip screw.


----------



## glockman99 (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Liz323:
Or you can purchase a staking tool along with a new plunger tube and do the job yourself. It is an easy fix. At least you will not have to send the gun out and it would probably cost you that much to have a gunsmith do it for you.


> http://www.brownells.com/gunsmith-t...auto-plunger-tube-staking-tool-prod27436.aspx





> http://www.brownells.com/handgun-pa...er-tubes/1911-auto-plunger-tube-prod1350.aspx


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

glockman99 said:


> I solved any future plunger tube problem by buying an old Pachmayr slide thumb-guard and cutting it down to replace the plunger tube on my 1911 pistol...It is held in-place via the plunger tube pin holes and the grip screw.
> 
> View attachment 1414


Nice piece, 1911 :smt1099


----------



## glockman99 (Jul 4, 2015)

pic said:


> Nice piece, 1911 :smt1099


Since that other photo of my 1911, I have put a purple Hogue grip on it, and installed a short, smooth trigger...


----------

